# 200-400 Availability



## Greatland (Jul 16, 2013)

This lens has been available, on a limited basis, for a number of weeks now. Does anyone have any additional information on availability or predictions for delivery of more of these lenses? Thanks.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 17, 2013)

You need to put one on pre-order, you would be 13th on the list of back orders at Adorama, perhaps call a few other vendors. I waited 6 weeks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 17, 2013)

It might be 6 months before they are in stock, so waiting a few weeks for a pre-order is the best way. Rentals are available.


----------



## kaihp (Jul 18, 2013)

When I was in Singapore around June 1st, Cathay Photo had a 200-400 that had arrived the day before that wasn't reserved (the other one was a pre-order that was picked up on the day it arrived).


----------



## eml58 (Jul 18, 2013)

kaihp said:


> When I was in Singapore around June 1st, Cathay Photo had a 200-400 that had arrived the day before that wasn't reserved (the other one was a pre-order that was picked up on the day it arrived).



That was me, the one that was picked up, the other was also a Pre Order but the customer declined when it arrived, not sure it's still available, but basically mine was USD price (Canon Listed) less the 7% GST Refund.


----------



## kaihp (Jul 18, 2013)

eml58 said:


> kaihp said:
> 
> 
> > When I was in Singapore around June 1st, Cathay Photo had a 200-400 that had arrived the day before that wasn't reserved (the other one was a pre-order that was picked up on the day it arrived).
> ...



I was actually thinking that it could be you, eml  Since the other lens was for sale, they didn't have it out for drooling. I was slightly disappointed (wanting to see/touch the mythical lens) but then again I understand their business decision. And I really don't have a good excuse for buying it, besides the "because I could..." defense.


----------



## Greatland (Jul 27, 2013)

My original question had more to do with why these lenses seem to be so slow in reaching the dealers. I realize that those who have pre-paid, or put down a deposit get the first ones that arrive, but once again it seems like this lens is really just dribbling in because I have not found any dealer, anywhere, who seems to be getting this lens delivered in any numbers at all....that was my question.....I appreciate the responses though.,


----------



## Halfrack (Jul 27, 2013)

Greatland said:


> My original question had more to do with why these lenses seem to be so slow in reaching the dealers. I realize that those who have pre-paid, or put down a deposit get the first ones that arrive, but once again it seems like this lens is really just dribbling in because I have not found any dealer, anywhere, who seems to be getting this lens delivered in any numbers at all....that was my question.....I appreciate the responses though.,



The elements in it are huge, and the tolerances are really tight, so my question is what is the keeper rate on them, and what are they doing with the cast offs?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 27, 2013)

Halfrack said:


> Greatland said:
> 
> 
> > My original question had more to do with why these lenses seem to be so slow in reaching the dealers. I realize that those who have pre-paid, or put down a deposit get the first ones that arrive, but once again it seems like this lens is really just dribbling in because I have not found any dealer, anywhere, who seems to be getting this lens delivered in any numbers at all....that was my question.....I appreciate the responses though.,
> ...


 
There are no cast offs. These are not machine assembled lenses, they are hand assembled, and if the lens does not meet specs, parts are replaced until it does.

http://singleservingphoto.com/2011/11/02/canon-lens-assembly-videos/

The same basic procedure is also used for other expensive lenses that are cutting image, Leica, Zeiss, Nikon, and any top quality lens. 

http://singleservingphoto.com/2011/07/12/making-a-leica-lens/


----------



## rumorzmonger (Jul 28, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It might be 6 months before they are in stock, so waiting a few weeks for a pre-order is the best way. Rentals are available.



Given the price tag, I suspect this lens will be a "special order only" item for a lot of stores...


----------



## Greatland (Aug 3, 2013)

mine was shipped today...took about 3-4 weeks....I suspect that once the backorders are all filled that it will be a normal in-stock lens at the big retailers, just like the 300, 400,500,600 and 800 mm lenses are now.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 3, 2013)

Greatland said:


> mine was shipped today...took about 3-4 weeks....I suspect that once the backorders are all filled that it will be a normal in-stock lens at the big retailers, just like the 300, 400,500,600 and 800 mm lenses are now.


The backlog will get worked down during the dog days of summer (August), and then they typically get all snatched up again in the fall and Christmas times.


----------



## Greatland (Aug 3, 2013)

Makes sense to me!


----------



## Greatland (Aug 9, 2013)

My 200-400 arrived today....sweet lens...can't wait to give it a workout this weekend.....


----------



## Rocker (Aug 9, 2013)

In Russia it is available...at 17 000 USD...


----------



## candyman (Aug 9, 2013)

Rocker said:


> In Russia it is available...at 17 000 USD...




That is 'only' 700 euro more than in the Netherlands :


----------



## Rocker (Aug 9, 2013)

fancy mooving to US... :
By the way..."only 700 Euro" is good rtipod or a prime


----------



## Viggo (Aug 9, 2013)

Rocker said:


> fancy mooving to US... :
> By the way..."only 700 Euro" is good rtipod or a prime



18300 usd in Norway....


----------



## sanj (Aug 9, 2013)

It is available at Adorama. Been there for over two weeks. Go get!


----------



## acoll123 (Aug 9, 2013)

sanj said:


> It is available at Adorama. Been there for over two weeks. Go get!



Got mine today from Adorama! I think I am going to leave work early today to test it out.


----------



## candyman (Aug 11, 2013)

Rocker said:


> fancy mooving to US... :
> By the way..."only 700 Euro" is good rtipod or a prime




yes, being a bit sarcastic


----------



## Northstar (Aug 12, 2013)

I've read that the AF speed is good, but not as good as the big primes....which has me questioning weather I want this lens for shooting sports/action....any thoughts?


----------



## Greatland (Aug 12, 2013)

Northstar, you heard wrong!


----------



## acoll123 (Aug 12, 2013)

Northstar said:


> I've read that the AF speed is good, but not as good as the big primes....which has me questioning weather I want this lens for shooting sports/action....any thoughts?



I got it for sports primarily. I am shooting HS football this thursday, so I will find out. I will use it on a 1DX so I don't think the loss of a stop (from 2.8 on my old 400) will be much of an issue, but I expect to get a lot more usable shots from the zoom. I think the difference in focus speed is on par with my old 400. I am sure the difference between it and the new super teles is only milliseconds and wouldn't be noticeable.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Aug 12, 2013)

Didnt check today, but last week it was available in Viennas digitalstore.


----------



## Halfrack (Aug 12, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There are no cast offs. These are not machine assembled lenses, they are hand assembled, and if the lens does not meet specs, parts are replaced until it does.


Sorry, I mean the castoff elements, not whole lenses  Canon can make as many of the metal or electronic parts as we'd all want, but it's those lens elements that take forever, and there is no bondo to fix a 'minor' imperfection. That's where I wonder what the keeper rate is like for the larger pieces of glass.


----------



## Harry Muff (Aug 12, 2013)

There's one in a glass case in Fixation, London. 




I left a deposit… I'm sure it's been wiped off by now, though.


----------



## Northstar (Aug 13, 2013)

acoll123 said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > I've read that the AF speed is good, but not as good as the big primes....which has me questioning weather I want this lens for shooting sports/action....any thoughts?
> ...



I would like to read your opinion after you shoot your game on thurs. Bryan at TDP has gone on record as saying is the AF performance isslightly less than the big whites....so I'm curious.


----------

